# I think Khoma is pregnant -- Advice?



## Ruairidh (Aug 29, 2011)

About a week ago, Khoma went into heat while freeranging. I went to do dishes, and when I came back out to the living room, Percy had broken out of his cage (literally), and was chasing Khoma around the bottom of the Girls' cage, and they had clearly mated.

I'm not completely sure that Khoma's pregnant, but I'd rather start taking care of her as though she was and have it be a false alarm than have her be pregnant and not have taken care of her right and suddenly have pups. I think she's started pulling out the hair around her nipples (they're becoming more and more obvious), and she's definitely put on weight, but she's also my little piggy, so I'm not sure either way.

I have no idea what to do. I've added half a hardboiled egg and started doubling the lab blocks to her daily chow, and next week (when I'm sure), I'm going to go get an aquarium to house her in when she gets near to giving birth. Other than that, I need advice. 

Help?


----------

